

Samsung responds to Apple’s FoundationDB acquisition by purchasing OrientDB - lvca
http://www.orientechnologies.com/samsung-acquires-orient-technologies-ltd-company-behind-orientdb/

======
terrywilcox
April Fool's Day needs to be cancelled.

~~~
anonetal
aah... maybe a little too subtle, especially for the TL;DR folks like me.

------
atonse
I only realized this was an April Fools' day joke when they actually said
"Samsung responds to Apple" in their press release.

Good job but yeah I'm already tired of April Fools day jokes. The idea is to
get hit by one or two. But the internet's made it so you get hit by 50 of
them.

